# Dualstrecke in Pirmasens



## Joki (28. Dezember 2002)

Tach, also ich studiere in Kaiserslautern an FH und bin leidenschaftlicher Radfahrer!!
Mich würde mal interessieren wo die Dual Strecke in Pirmasens genau ist!!
Kann man da immer fahren oder ist das nur zu den Rennen offen


----------



## Maui (28. Dezember 2002)

also wo das genau ist kann ich dir nicht erklären.
Aber es ist  "Am Siedlerheim" (ob so die straße heißt?) in den Birkenäcker. musst halt mal ne karte suchen. 
I.d. R ist die strecke offiziell nur zu renn zwecken offen. aber die JUNGS vom club fahren schon mal öfters dort.
Die bilder von der strecke hast wohl schon in dem anderen posting gesehen.

gruss Maui

hardcore


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dj-Airstrike (28. Dezember 2002)

die strecke is gefährlich, gelle maui  
nächstes jahr is 10. jubiläum von die club, gibt fettes rennen in juli!


----------



## Joki (29. Dezember 2002)

Heißt das also das man da nicht trainieren kann!!
Weil dualstrecken gibt es ja sehr selten!!
Würde gerne mal nen Abstecher nach Pirmasens machen!!
NAJA schade!


----------



## Maui (29. Dezember 2002)

nö das heißt nur das man da nicht offiziell trainieren kann. 
Kannst ja mal hinfahren und runterbohren. wenn keiner merkert is es doch egal. Nur tu es nicht alleine.Wenn du dich bös aufs maul legst wie ich liegste da ne ganze zeit lang.

)


----------



## Joki (29. Dezember 2002)

Ist die Strecke irgendwie abgesperrt??
Oder kann ich da einfach hochlatschen oder fahren??
Ich glaub, wenn ich nächste wOche wieder nach Lautern fahre, dann muß ich das mal in Angriff nehmen!!
Besten Dank für die Tipps


----------



## Maui (29. Dezember 2002)

hab noch nie ne absperrung gesehen. war aber auch im july das letzt mal dar. versuchs einfach mal . vergess aber helm und panzer nich. und wir warten aufs feedback.

gruss maui
hardcore


----------



## Joki (29. Dezember 2002)

Panzer brauch brauch ich nicht und Helm ist ja standart!
Will ja kein Rennen fahren sondern nur ein bißchen rumeiern!!
Fahr bei uns die Strecke auch nie mit Panzer, find ich irgendwie affig!!
Außerdem hab ich auch keinen!!
UNd ich fahre ja eigentlich auch kein DH!


----------



## Maui (29. Dezember 2002)

na wenn sich dein rumgeeier mal in fette jumps verwandelt und du ab und an mal absteigst oder absteigen muss wirst du schon von selbst drauf kommen.
Dainese safety jacket rules


----------



## grandmaster (3. Januar 2003)

hi joki,
haettest dich mal blicken lassen sollen,bei mir.....ach aber immer die jungen wilden...
1.kann ich dir erklären,wo die strecke ist.....
ich kann dir auch telef.nr von den jungs geben...

und 
2.
letztes jahr hatten wir hier in kl auch mit einem dirttrail angefangen.mit zustimmung unseres försters.als wir dann einige nortshore-abschnitte gebaut hatten...und die jungs vom ps-club ein paar fette sprünge eingebaut hatten,bekam der förster wegen der ahftung,falls was passiert,kalte füsse.das holz ist weg,drei klein sprünge und der grosse table stehen noch.wir hatten dies fast nur zur zweit oder dritt gebaut.vielleicht machen wir im frühling nochmals einen anlauf...mal sehen..mit sand können wir ohne weiteres arbeiten..und er will uns einen baum hinziehen,den wir dann abflachen zum drauf entlangfahren..wäre ein natürliches hindernis..also,falls doch doch mal bock hast....
melde dich...

gruss harry


----------



## Joki (3. Januar 2003)

Ja also den trail in Mölschbach habe ich gefunden, wr auch öfters mal da!!
Aber ich habe nie jemand von euch getroffen!!
Wollte immer mal bei dir vorbeikommen, habe es aber nie geschafft!!
naja das neue Jahr hat ja erst angefangen!
wenn es neuigkeiten gibt dann schick mir mal ne mail!
cu joki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joki (9. Januar 2003)

So also ich war gestern in Pirmasens aber ich hab die Strecke leider nicht gefunden!!
Wer könnte mir denn mal ne Wegbeschreibung geben, damit ich mir die strecke mal ansehen kann??
War gestern eh zufällig in Pirmasens!!Ichhatte auch kein Bike dabei aber man hätte sich ja mal die strecke bei Schnee anschauen können


----------



## DRAGONofSOIA (9. Januar 2003)

Wegbeschreibung ist ein bischen schwierig, aber nu gut ich versuchs. Wenn man von Lautern die B270 hoch kommt, fährt man erstmal in richtung FH Pirmasens (ausgeschildert), dann an derKreuzung von der B10 (auf der linken seite ist eine Kirche, die disko Spirit) fährt man links, gerade aus weiter und kommt dann auf die "Rodalber straße" und hält sich am Stoppschild wieder links. Dann fährt man an einer einbahnstraße Vorbei, und dann die erste Straße NACH dem Auto Teile Unger, recht hinein in eine 30 km Zone. Dann die Schmale gasse durch und dann die nächste wieder nach links fahren, da kommen dann die Birkenäcker und dort ist irgendwann mal auf der linken Seite eine Häuserlücke. Und bingo, wenn man da runterlatscht dann kommt man an die Strecke der letzten Jahre, hab mal den Fehler gemacht und bin dort im Hochsommer nach ner Tour den Trail nebendran nach 80 km Tour hochgekeucht, während dort Millionen und mehr zuschauer den Dualern zugeguggt haben, und mich mild belächelt haben, hatte ich mein fett wieder weg *g*


----------



## Joki (9. Januar 2003)

danke für die Wegbeschreiung!!
sie ist doch detailiert und von einem local!!
SUPER VIELEN DANK!!
HAbt ihr eigentlich einen bikeshop in pirmasens???
Oder wohnst du gar nicht da, weil du Trippstadt auch angegeben hast???
Also ich werde noch mal nach PS fahren und dann werde ich die Strecke hoffentlich mit deiner Wegbeschreibung finden!!
joki


----------



## DRAGONofSOIA (9. Januar 2003)

Zu dem Local: Ja, wohne seit 20 Jahren in Ps...
Zu den Bikeshop: Ja, einmal Zweirad Stocker (supergähn!!!)
Dann Radsport Bähr (???--- kaum einer den ich kenne ist begeistert) und dann Noch"Bikes from Hell" Inhaber Ulli Hell, netter Downhiller, Dual Fahrer, Freerider und Motocrosser aber wegen diverser Unfälle nun ans Rennrad zwangsweise gefesselt. Er kennt sich aus und hat für den kleinen Laden gute Auswahl!  Man merkt wo ich einkaufe, wenn man die Aufkleber vom Hell auf meinem Auto sieht *g* . Alle meine Radsportfreunde kaufen dort, und wenn man ihn auf dem richtigen Fuß erwischt ist der Laden samt Inhaber Spitze *g*
Wegbeschreibung zu Hell kannste auch gerne haben!
Grüße Dragon


----------



## DRAGONofSOIA (9. Januar 2003)

Trippstadt habe ich geschrieben weil ich im StuWo Trippstadt unter der Woche Wohne und manchmal auch trainiere *g*
Studiere an der Fh Kaiserslautern


----------



## Joki (9. Januar 2003)

ich studiere auch an der fh in kl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DRAGONofSOIA (9. Januar 2003)

Standort I oder Standort II?
und was?
Und welches Semester?
Und Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Joki (9. Januar 2003)

Bauing.wesen im fünften sem. davon drei an der uni und zwei an fh.Also das Gebäude ist am Kammgarn!Welcher Standort das ist weiß ich nit!!
Und du!


----------



## DRAGONofSOIA (9. Januar 2003)

Maschbau oben im Alten Gebäude Standort 1
3. Semester, dabei 2 an der Uni- Kl und jetzt das erste an der FH Kl...


----------



## Joki (9. Januar 2003)

ziemlich ähnlicher WErdegang, gell!!
Kennst du einen Mechatroniker im dritten: namens Simon Ternus??


----------



## DRAGONofSOIA (9. Januar 2003)

Sagt mir jetzt leider nichts...
woher kommst du ursprünglich?
Werdegang nur weil ich für Uni-Kl zu doof war *g*


----------



## Maui (11. Januar 2003)

weiß denn jemand wann dieses jahr das Rennen ist?

die homepage von dem club
mtb-pirmasens 
is ja wohl ein witz, sorry


----------

